
FISA Renewal in Jeopardy - rurp
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/27/fisa-renewal-limbo-284025
======
rurp
I'm pleasantly surprised by the resistance this renewal is getting. Senator
Wyden is one of the few people in congress that seems to understand technology
and privacy issues. Him coming out against this bill is nice to see.

